# HELP! Prolapsed bowel?



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

So I was doing tank maintenance and I noticed an odd smell coming from the tank, upon further inspection I saw this. He was soaking in the water dish originally. Is this prolapsed bowel? If so I read here about using prep H, any negative comments on this treatment method? Thanks


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

purplezephead said:


> View attachment 34446
> 
> 
> So I was doing tank maintenance and I noticed an odd smell coming from the tank, upon further inspection I saw this. He was soaking in the water dish originally. Is this prolapsed bowel? If so I read here about using prep H, any negative comments on this treatment method? Thanks


I have heard it works, but have not tried it. Make sure it is not labled to say with pain releif, which I understand may be toxic, Bill


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

You sure he didn't swallow some blue bubblegum and now has a bad case of gas? All kidding aside, it looks like a prolapse, yes.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If the underlying cause isn't corrected the frog has an excellant chance of prolapsing a second or third or fourth time.. I strongly suggest getting some fecals checked and checking the diet. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

Will do. I feed mostly crickets and some bean beetles (I have only fed these about four times). I got them in August (from a reputable breeder) at the Daytona breeders expo here in Fl. I put the sick guy in a large Kritter Keeper w/ a ceramic dish of fresh water and moist paper towels. Is it ok to continue feeding normally? I feed every other day and alternate between repashy supervite and herpvite every feeding, w/a once a month dusting of repashy vit a. With the prep H how often should I apply? Should I put it on the area surrounding the prolapse or directly on it? I've read that a dirty enclosure can cause this and I've also read that most people just do a simple set up with these frogs and use paper towel or just moss and change it a couple times a week b/c they are very dirty. Is there no way to do a set up like w/pdfs? That is how I have them set up now w/dirt, moss, plants, and lots of isopods; I'm concerned that their enclosure may be dirty. I spray down the feces and wipe the glass and plant leaves off once a week, I thought the isopods would take care of the rest. Thanks for any comments.


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

What Ed said is correct. They will often re-prolapse. I have a found a solution of sugar water to be effective in helping the prolapse be taken back in. But, like Ed said, it will likely keep happening until the underlying issue is corrected.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The reason I referenced diet is becauses some aspects of the medical literature reference calcium deficiency as a potential link to causing it... 

The reason you want to put the frog on wet papertowels is because you don't want the prolapse to become damaged or infected. If it dries out, gets damaged or infected then the chance for recovery become much much lower. 

I have not used the preperation H treatment or seen it used so I can't answer that question. 

Depending on the severity of the prolapse it may need to be replaced into the body. This means that it has to go back into the body correctly otherwise you are risking infection, and/or intestional blockages. 

What I am going to state is that it is a medical emergency since the longer the tissue remains outside of the body, the greater the chance for it become inflamed (swollen) and the harder it may be to get it back into the body. 

Hypertonic sugarwater or even straight powdered sugar carefully applied to the prolapsed tissues can remove enough swelling to allow it to be returned to the body cavity but this is best accomplished under the supervision of a vet..... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I have not used Prep H either. From what I understand it is applied as a light coating to the prolapse.I would also suggest a trip to the vet, and keeping the frog in a more simple, easier to clean caging.


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Ed said:


> Hypertonic sugarwater or even straight powdered sugar carefully applied to the prolapsed tissues can remove enough swelling to allow it to be returned to the body cavity but this is best accomplished under the supervision of a vet.....
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


The vast majority of veterinarians have about as much experience with this as the average hobbyist.


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

What has worked for me in the past on many occasions is to soak the frog in a solution of sugar water (2-3 packets/cup of water) for at least 15 minutes. Then, using an appropriately sized probe. (For milk frogs I have used q-tips with the ends dipped in a small amount of mineral oil.) Delicately (very) the prolapse can be returned.

It goes without saying that there is definitely risk involved in this sort of procedure but it is realistically no different than what a vet would do (even one specialized in amphibians which very few are). If you don't feel comfortable attempting it than by all means a vet is your best option.

While I have no first-hand knowledge of this I have read about a significant number of anecdotal reports on this board and others that there has been a noted correlation in feeding bean beetles and prolapse. I'm not sure how true that is though... I would definitely recommend taking a careful look at your husbandry and seeing how that compares to the recommendations for milk frogs to try to identify the root of the problem. Best of luck!


----------



## dartfanatic (Sep 24, 2012)

frankpayne32 said:


> What Ed said is correct. They will often re-prolapse. I have a found a solution of sugar water to be effective in helping the prolapse be taken back in. But, like Ed said, it will likely keep happening until the underlying issue is corrected.


It's a tough call from a moral standpoint b/c ,as it's been stated, he will likely prolapse again. The cause of the prolapse can come from a variety of reasons and unless you're able to pinpoint the exact cause of it, you may just be repeating a stressful/painful situation that may not even solve the problem altogether. Besides, all it takes is a small amount of bacterial, which is rampant in any vivarium, to get into his cloaca and cause other bacterial related problems.

In humans, rectal prolapse is generally treated by sewing but I've heard even after that procedure it's still possible to prolapse again.

Not trying to dissuade you from anything, just saying sometimes we have to weigh the outcome and make the hard decisions for the sake of the animals suffering. Hope it works out for you though, never feels good losing an animal.


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

I was confused on the type of prep H to buy, as it was mentioned that the type w/pain relief is toxic to frogs. I'm assuming (as one of the points to prep H is pain relief) the type I should use is just the straight prep H vs the maximum strength pain relief prep H? I bought the regular, but wanted to double and triple check before administering this to the frog. I did mix up some sugar water for him to soak in, and am waiting till Monday to call my vet. He's eager to eat and is active, so I'm hopeful he'll pull through. Thanks again.


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok so I went to the vet today w/ my frog and he confirmed that prep H is a viable treatment option that he recommends, and to make sure that you use the prep H WITHOUT lidocaine. I know this is what was previously recommended to me, but was uncomfortable doing this w/out a vet telling me to. I figured I would post this so if there was someone else that was having the same conundrum they could maybe feel at ease that someones vet said to do this instead of getting the "I hear it works" response. I'm in no way trying to bash anyone's response (especially since they were correct and at least trying to help me), but hearsay doesn't put my mind at ease, now I have first hand knowledge. Thanks to everyone that responded. BTW the vet did say that the sugar water method is viable as well, but my frog was pretty swollen so he thought prep H would be better in this case.


----------



## skelley (Oct 11, 2012)

I have dealt with prolapse in several species of frogs over the years. If it is possible for you to take a sterile cotton swab and gently press it back in you may give that a try. If it has been out for very long the muscles that keep it in may have atrophied, and it will be much more likely to re-prolapse. If you are able to find a vet with sufficient frog experience, they can push it back in and put in a "purse-string" stitch to hold it in while it heals. If you can get it in, you may hold off feeding the frog for a few days to let that area start to heal up before it needs to start digesting and passing feces again.


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

It's been at least a week. I noticed it last Friday. I've been applying prep H, but the jelly doesn't really rub off on the prolapse and I'm afraid to insert it by myself. I did try to suck it up and do it today, but it wasn't cooperating, but in the process I did see some of the prep H come off the q-tip onto the prolapse so I'm hoping that helps. My vet seemed to think this would work fine, but I'm beginning to doubt it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

skelley said:


> . If you are able to find a vet with sufficient frog experience,


Doesn't have to be frog experience... Most vets will have been trained to replace prolapses of one kind or another ranging from cows all the way down the scale. Since they are familar with the anatomy, they can easily reinsert it. 

Did the vet okay feeding it while you were waiting for the prolapse's swelling to reduce? 

Ed


----------



## purplezephead (Aug 26, 2011)

He didn't say one way or another. I have fed him, but not as much and smaller sized crickets. I tried to insert it again today, but it's not going in easily and I don't want to hurt him.


----------

